
Is there a word to describe this no-hire tactic? - itronitron
I am wondering if there is an established term for when a candidate, following the technical interview, is not hired to a position with the explanation by the hiring manager that the candidate did not show experience with &#x27;XYZ&#x27; when the position description does not mention &#x27;XYZ&#x27; as a required or preferred qualification.<p>In sofware dev. this might play out in the following HYPOTHETICAL SITUATION &gt;&gt; candidate applies to position listing experience with web front end frameworks as a required qualification, with React and Vue as preferred qualifications. After the technical interview the hiring manager explains a no-hire decision because the candidate did not demonstrate proficiency in CSS.<p>Is there an established term for this?
======
mattbillenstein
Not that I know of, but having intimate experience with one thing probably
implies you have experience with another, so I don't necessarily see any foul
play if it's not listed explicitly in the job listing.

